# Going it Alone



## sally210377 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello

I'm new on the forum and just started to really give this process my full attention, rather than lettting it be a dream. 

I am a single woman and was wondering if anyone else is 'going it alone'? Have you found that it is harder to do? I have worked abroad before in Hong Kong, so I am less concerned about living away from the UK. Rather did you find the process harder being on your own? 

I just have the 67 points to qualify - although before I start my visa application, I want to finish my Marketing qualification and brush up on my GCSE French

Any advice would be great!

Thanks, Sally.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sally210377 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new on the forum and just started to really give this process my full attention, rather than lettting it be a dream.
> 
> ...


Hello Sally and welcome to the forum,

Well I didn't do it alone but have read about those who did and actually know a couple of women who did come by themselves some years ago.
Is/will your occupation on *THE LIST* of 38 occupations Canada deems important/much needed? As such you would be eligible to apply for a Permanent Resident (PR) visa. If not you will require to have pre-arranged employment before submitting your application for a TWP (two-year Temporary Work Permit).
There's no reason it should be more difficult for someone alone. It might even be easier not having the baggage of partner and children. If you have sufficient funds you should have no difficulty finding somewhere to live. You talk about brushing up on your French. Do you plan to settle in Quebec?


----------



## galwaypaul (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello sally im new to the forum. 
I plan to do what ur doing. I have a one year visa got for canada and I have my flights booked and I plan to go to toronto in a month. I have no advise for you yet but this forum may be a good idea, The main concern I have is to find work there and not too sure of my chances of getting employment.Otherwise finding accomodation and getting used to a city on my own is of course a concern but I say im going to go for it. Im getting good reports about canadians being frienldy people. I know that going with a friend or a partner etc would be a great comfort but this also limits you to do things that you want to do yourself. best of luck in your decision and wish me luck too. Cheers


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

GalwayPaul and Sally,

I immigrated to Canada on my own and Im now living here on my own. If there are any specific questions, please post here and I will definitely chime in from a "single, go at it alone" perspective. Im sure Im not the only one that falls into this category. Paul is right in saying that finding employment is the biggest challenge. Otherwise I usually enjoy finding and adjusting to a new environment and it can be a lot of fun.

Good Luck iin your respective applications.


----------



## galwaypaul (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello Newbie Can
Thanks for your comments. I would appreciate some advise on Toronto, but I don,t know if you were there or not. As regards to work is there any good recruitment agencies in toronto that would assist in finding employent and maybee getting in contact with before I go. Also is there any good Hostels in toronto for people travelling alone for temporary acomodation -good value and good location etc. and for more permanent acomodation where to rent apartments etc. Any advise on the above would be apreciated. Appoligies to Sally for jumping on to your thread but hopefully some of the questions Im asking maybee be helpful to you also. cheers Paul


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

galwaypaul said:


> Hello Newbie Can
> Thanks for your comments. I would appreciate some advise on Toronto, but I don,t know if you were there or not. As regards to work is there any good recruitment agencies in toronto that would assist in finding employent and maybee getting in contact with before I go.
> This would depend on what industry/type of roles you are looking for. Im in the finance field so I can help with the names once you let me know what you are looking for. Ill scrounge some temp agencies for you and some sites you can visit.
> 
> ...


Hope that helps.


----------



## sally210377 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome and comments. I work in Events and have done for over 10 years, so not 'really' and essential oocupation for Canada. I am hoping my adding another qualification and language skills this would strengthen my application. My main concern as you have both said is finding that job!


----------



## galwaypaul (Sep 1, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> Hope that helps.


Thanks newbie Can

Getting back to you re my Employment preferences I mainly worked in the Construction Industry on the adminitsrive side ie. I worked in the head office for a number of construction companies purchasing materials etc for construction sites.Im not too concerened if I dont get work in this area as i recently did factory work for a Medical firm so would be interested to see what sort of manufacuring industrys are in toronto for factory work. I would like to see if there are any good recruitment agencies for general employment to check out my options. Hope the above info helps you to help me Thanks Again Paul


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

galwaypaul said:


> Thanks newbie Can
> 
> Getting back to you re my Employment preferences I mainly worked in the Construction Industry on the adminitsrive side ie. I worked in the head office for a number of construction companies purchasing materials etc for construction sites.Im not too concerened if I dont get work in this area as i recently did factory work for a Medical firm so would be interested to see what sort of manufacuring industrys are in toronto for factory work. I would like to see if there are any good recruitment agencies for general employment to check out my options. Hope the above info helps you to help me Thanks Again Paul



For Starters here are some:
- Try Elance.com
- Try Craigslist.org (Job Section)
- You can also browse the workopolis.com site by your industry. I have seen more CONTRACT positions posted in Canada vs. other places. 

Ill keep updating this.


----------



## McGregor (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Sally,

I am from Canada and moved to Scotland 9 years ago. I can assure you that as long as your friendly, open and kind the moment you open your mouth and share your accent with Canadians they will go crazy to be your friend.

It's funny I love living in Scotland and getting all the attention people asking me where I am from etc. But when I go home, it's almost impossible for me to meet new people, but the moment my boyfriend (scottish) says anything everyone flocks to him. lol

Canadians are warm and welcoming. Go it alone, you shouldn't have a problem!!

All the best of luck!

Laura


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

No offense but youll find a lot of different people in Canada - its a typical metropolitan city. Not all people would be warm and friendly. I moved from Chicago and my counterparts and friends told me exactly the same thing so I had my expectations high which has led to somewhat of a disappointment but I still believe there are a lot of nice people everywhere but not everyone is warm and friendly despite you being nice...its a thing about every city (Nothing against Toronto)

So Id say go at it with a realistic attitude and youll be fine. 

Good Luck with your application!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

galwaypaul said:


> Thanks newbie Can
> 
> Getting back to you re my Employment preferences I mainly worked in the Construction Industry on the adminitsrive side ie. I worked in the head office for a number of construction companies purchasing materials etc for construction sites.Im not too concerened if I dont get work in this area as i recently did factory work for a Medical firm so would be interested to see what sort of manufacuring industrys are in toronto for factory work. I would like to see if there are any good recruitment agencies for general employment to check out my options. Hope the above info helps you to help me Thanks Again Paul


My apologies for giving you a dose of realism. From what you've described, your chance of obtaining employment here are slim to none. Unless you have a specialty in great demand it's highly unlikely an employer is going to apply for a LMO for you and all that entails, when there are literally thousands of Canadians equally qualified or unqualified. If one did there is a high likelihood the Government would deny it. Sorry, but them's the facts.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

*I did it too*

Hi Sally,

I just moved to Canada this June by myself from USA. Thing with me is that I had done it before when I moved to USA to go to school also because I am not originally from USA. 
I find Toronto to be a very big city with very friendly people. For such a big metropolitan city it is amazing to see such friendly people. I can guarantee you can stop and ask anyone on the street with no hesitation and they will be glad to help you for anything. 
As far as jubs it is being tough for me so far. I have bachelor and master degree from USA with three yrs of teaching but I have not had any luck so far in landing a decent job. BUT ANYONE HAS HIS OWN LUCK. Do not let my case bring you down. 
I remain very optimistic that I will get something better in the near future. 

If you drive expect creazy traffic during rush hours.

Housing can be expensive depending on how much you are used to pay for rent. For me compared to Texas, Toronto is expensive. Currently I am only renting a room in a very nice house with a very nice lady landlord and I am happy.

That is as much as I can say but let me know if you have any more specific questions.


----------



## adam igbon (Sep 10, 2009)

sally210377 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new on the forum and just started to really give this process my full attention, rather than lettting it be a dream.
> 
> ...


Sally

Do you mean apply for skilled worker visa (Perm residence) or work visa? They are both significantly different!!!
The former will take between 3 and 5 years for the office in London to process your application, yes 3 to 5 years!!! In some countries you can get it in under 12 months, but this is the UK after all.
For the latter, you must have a job offer from a Canadain firm before you can get a work visa and even woth a job offer in the UK you can wait up to 6 months for them to process your visa application.

I have tried to get work form the UK without success because Canadian firms and recruiters do not want to know until you are physically in Canada.
I am going for 6 months on my UK passport to find work..........Wish me luck.


----------



## galwaypaul (Sep 1, 2009)

I went anyway and everything is fine , I have retail work at present and have work lined up in vancouver for the olympics. Going it alone is fine as people are friendly here. Im staying in a hostel for a while and i find it a good way of meeting people. Just advice its harder to get work in the winter and its colder. Thanks to newbie canada for advise and help.


----------

